# Pulp Fiction



## Iridescence

_*What is this movie about?

Hubby says it is about mobs and hitmen.... I say it's about more... but about drugs especially. Anyone else care to chime in?
*_


----------



## High_Gravity

It's a romantic comedy.


----------



## Zoom

I heard about this new exciting film.  Turantino or some damn name.  New guy to the business from what I understand.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom said:


> I heard about this new exciting film.  Turantino or some damn name.  New guy to the business from what I understand.



Oh that kids a snot nosed wet behind the ears rookie to this movie business, he'll need to prove himself on the circuit before I buy any of his works.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Iridescence said:


> _*What is this movie about?
> 
> Hubby says it is about mobs and hitmen.... I say it's about more... but about drugs especially. Anyone else care to chime in?
> *_



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGrFqCIa-Vk]30 Second Bunnies - Pulp Fiction - YouTube[/ame]





Pulp Fiction (1994) - Plot Summary


----------



## Zoom

Royale with cheese.


----------



## High_Gravity

English motherfucker, do you speak it?


----------



## westwall

"If my answers frighten you then you should cease asking scary questions."


----------



## Iridescence

_*Oh yeyee... I suppose we have a board full of fans...  Of his movies, that one is my least favorite and will likely remain so. He has a scattered way of presenting himself, which I appreciate, but I do not really care so much for most of his movies. Perhaps if he was an author, he'd be favored, but the movies seem to make less of him than rudimentary imagination perhaps would.  He's obviously*_ *talented.*


----------



## J.E.D

One of my favorite scenes.

"I'm a mushroom cloud layin' motherfucker, motherfucker!"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTN7Mhv59KA]Pulp Fiction - Car Washing Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D

Reservoir Dogs is better


----------



## Sarah G

Iridescence said:


> _*What is this movie about?
> 
> Hubby says it is about mobs and hitmen.... I say it's about more... but about drugs especially. Anyone else care to chime in?
> *_



Pulp fiction. noun. fiction dealing with lurid or sensational subjects, often printed on rough, low-quality paper manufactured from wood pulp. ...


----------



## Mr. H.

It was a Tarantino film. It wasn't meant to make sense.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JosefK said:


> Reservoir Dogs is better



I said the same thing to Article_15 the other night.

He said the acting in reservoir dogs was horrible compared to pulp fiction.  

Out of the 2 movies I thought resevoir dogs was better though.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Er9Qcn88g8]reservoir dogs and pulp fiction tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec

Pulp?


I'ts about sociopaths inhumanity to sociopaths.


----------



## Iridescence

_*I don't know... but it seems insane to have aired such things and that was only an example.*_


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> English motherfucker, do you speak it?



Did I break your concentration?


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reservoir Dogs is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the same thing to Article_15 the other night.
> 
> He said the acting in reservoir dogs was horrible compared to pulp fiction.
> 
> Out of the 2 movies I thought resevoir dogs was better though.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Er9Qcn88g8]reservoir dogs and pulp fiction tribute - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Quentin Tarantino is prolly the worst actor of all time.


----------



## Zoom

Say 'what' again. Say 'what' again, I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker, say what one more Goddamn time!


----------



## strollingbones

it is simply about life and life coming full circle.....all the interwoven stories and how they tie together....the bonding of men....the loyalty of one to another.....i found pulp fiction much better than reservoir dogs....the acting is excellent in both movies....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihH_-O7ev2o&feature=related]Dead ****** Storage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

Perhaps I will stick to my books.


----------



## bayoubill

Iridescence said:


> _*What is this movie about?
> 
> Hubby says it is about mobs and hitmen.... I say it's about more... but about drugs especially. Anyone else care to chime in?
> *_



the music...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq0KMvYZeic]Pulp Fiction (Jungle Boogie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

It's self-indulgent crap thrown together by a little geek-boy who never grew up.


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> Iridescence said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*What is this movie about?
> 
> Hubby says it is about mobs and hitmen.... I say it's about more... but about drugs especially. Anyone else care to chime in?
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the music...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq0KMvYZeic]Pulp Fiction (Jungle Boogie) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


more to prove my point...


----------



## jillian

Zoom said:


> Royale with cheese.



i was all excited when i found out this past summer that they actually call them that in spain. lol...


----------



## jillian

Unkotare said:


> It's self-indulgent crap thrown together by a little geek-boy who never grew up.



you forgot the foot fetish.... 


but pulp fiction is a great flick.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's self-indulgent crap thrown together by a little geek-boy who never grew up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
Click to expand...


The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. 


And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you


----------



## Sarah G

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's self-indulgent crap thrown together by a little geek-boy who never grew up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children.
> 
> 
> And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you
Click to expand...


Samuel L Jackson was so good in that role.


----------



## Unkotare

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's self-indulgent crap thrown together by a little geek-boy who never grew up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
Click to expand...




It's crap


----------



## Samson

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children.
> 
> 
> And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samuel L Jackson was so good in that role.
Click to expand...


I love Mia

Three tomatoes are walking down the street -- a poppa tomato, a momma tomato, and a little baby tomato. Baby tomato starts lagging behind. Poppa tomato gets angry, goes over to the baby tomato, and squishes him... and says, 'Ketchup.


----------



## jillian

Unkotare said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's self-indulgent crap thrown together by a little geek-boy who never grew up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's crap
Click to expand...


i feel that way about Fargo.

*shrug*


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i feel that way about Fargo.
> 
> *shrug*
Click to expand...


----------



## The Infidel

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i feel that way about Fargo.
> 
> *shrug*
Click to expand...



I loved both movies too...Reservoir Dogs included.... all great movies IMO.

Of course my life was very different back in those days, so the drugs and what not fit right in


----------



## westwall

jillian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i feel that way about Fargo.
> 
> *shrug*
Click to expand...





I agree.  The only good scene in Fargo is where the guy is tossing the body in the wood chipper.  THAT was funny, the rest , not so much.


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik-RsDGPI5Y]Pulp Fiction - Dancing Scene [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

Awesome movie.


----------



## derk

Quentin Tarantino - speaking of dance scenes....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYxxgvA8rlM&feature=player_embedded]From Dusk Till Dawn - Salma Hayek Table Dance - YouTube[/ame]


Awesome director, producer and actor.


----------



## Zoom

Say what again!


----------



## Samson

AquaAthena said:


> Pulp Fiction - Dancing Scene [HD] - YouTube
> 
> Awesome movie.



I don't care where I'm dancing, or what I'm dancing to.....this _WILL BE ONE OF MY MOVES_:


----------



## Samson

I think you all are forgetting one of the most vividly horrifying yet hilarios scenes (what makes Tarantino, Tarantino) in the movie....






BTW: Little Known Fact.......ABikerSailor is typecast to play "The Geek" in this squence...


----------



## jillian

westwall said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel that way about Fargo.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  The only good scene in Fargo is where the guy is tossing the body in the wood chipper.  THAT was funny, the rest , not so much.
Click to expand...


they were the most unlikeable characters i've ever seen.


----------



## Iridescence

_*OMGorsh... I don't know but Mia is the only character that made that movie even tolerable to me. *_


----------



## Willie

William Golding the Chicago born and award winning Screenwriter ( Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid ) said in his last book he thinks the two best detective movies ever were 'Fargo,' and 'Chinatown.' So anyone who trashes either one of these movies should never quit their day job and become a movie critic. Fargo was the most unique movie ever in the sense that the leading character wasn't even introduced until halfway through the movie, and yet she also won the Oscar for Best Actress.
Chinatown had an anti-hero as the main character where he was the eyes for the confused audience. There were so many twists and turns most movies wouldn't have pulled it off, but by only showing the audience what the detective knew, we never got completely lost or overloaded, and instead we gradually got closer and closer until we're as shocked as the stunned detective. I read one person's review about liking the wood chipper scene (I guess there wasn't enough gratuitous violence for them ) and another saying they're all unlikable characters. Hell, Seinfeld was nothing but unlikeable characters by Larry David's design. You were expecting more perky characters in a murder movie?


----------



## Ringel05

Sin City........ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdcXOlUMfq0&feature=related]Sin City (7/12) Movie CLIP - A Ride with Jackie Boy (2005) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

i tried to watch hostel .....couldnt do it...stopped when they began to cut off her toes.....

pulp fiction crossed all lines.....i liked that


----------



## editec

I loved FARGO.

The Coen brothers are bloody geniuses.

They've made *15 movies* that are brilliant.

And the beauty of their work is that so many of their movies are so very different one from the other.

The _BIG Lobowski_ is hilariaous. Likewise _Brother Where Art Thou_, and _Raising Arizona._

Then compare those to_ Miller's Crossing_ or _Reservoir Dogs_ or_ Barton Fink_.

These guys not only write their scropts, they also direct and produce their movies, too.

Genius, _pure genius._


----------



## Sunni Man

"Reservoir Dogs" has got to be one of the worst movies ever made.


----------



## Warrior102

Iridescence said:


> _*What is this movie about?
> 
> Hubby says it is about mobs and hitmen.... I say it's about more... but about drugs especially. Anyone else care to chime in?*_



Yeah - you're an idiot.


----------



## strollingbones

what the hell is an islamic doing watching res. dogs?


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> what the hell is an islamic doing watching res. dogs?


I thought it was going to be a documentary about poor homeless canines living in the wild by a reservoir.

Of course I was appalled when I found out what it was about.      

And asked for forgiveness for watching it as the credits rolled by at the end of the movie.

True story


----------



## strollingbones

Sunni Man said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is an islamic doing watching res. dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be a documentary about poor homeless canines living in the wild by a reservoir.
> 
> Of course I was appalled when I found out what it was about.
> 
> And asked for forgiveness for watching it as the credits rolled by at the end of the movie.
> 
> True story
Click to expand...


your eyes are soooooooooo deep brown


----------



## strollingbones

that doc. is 'shelter dogs'

one problem i have with you and your people is the treatment of dogs......

house is not a home without a dog.....i dont trust people who dont like dogs and i wont tolerate anyone my dogs do not like....


----------



## Mad Scientist

High_Gravity said:


> It's a romantic comedy.


It's the #1 "Feel Good" hit of the year!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Sunni Man said:


> "Reservoir Dogs" has got to be one of the worst movies ever made.


I thought you were a Muslim. What are you doing watching that anyway?:
Islam Question and Answer - Spending time watching movies and soap operas and playing games in Ramadaan


> Muslims, whether they are      fasting or not, should fear Allaah with regard to what they are doing and      not doing at all times. They must avoid that which Allaah has forbidden,      namely watching obscene movies which show things that Allaah has forbidden      such as naked and semi-naked pictures, or reprehensible programs, or things      which appear on TV that go against the laws of Allaah, such as images,      singing, musical instruments and misleading ideas.


Oh ok, just during Ramadaan right? Those "laws" only apply during that time of the year eh?


----------



## Sunni Man

Mad Scientist said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Reservoir Dogs" has got to be one of the worst movies ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a Muslim. What are you doing watching that anyway?:
> Islam Question and Answer - Spending time watching movies and soap operas and playing games in Ramadaan
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims, whether they are      fasting or not, should fear Allaah with regard to what they are doing and      not doing at all times. They must avoid that which Allaah has forbidden,      namely watching obscene movies which show things that Allaah has forbidden      such as naked and semi-naked pictures, or reprehensible programs, or things      which appear on TV that go against the laws of Allaah, such as images,      singing, musical instruments and misleading ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, just during Ramadaan right? Those "laws" only apply during that time of the year eh?
Click to expand...

Believe me; wasting almost 2 hours of my life watch that pathetic movie was punishment enough.


----------



## Iridescence

Warrior102 said:


> Iridescence said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*What is this movie about?
> 
> Hubby says it is about mobs and hitmen.... I say it's about more... but about drugs especially. Anyone else care to chime in?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


_*Hmmm, and you certainly have proven your point by adding your own levels of understanding. Thank you for your marvelous mind! *_


----------



## Iridescence

_*I suppose there are so many different levels of evolved minds that it takes movies like Pulp Fiction and such.  I wasn't particularly interested in that movie, though there were parts I did enjoy, because of how harsh the characters were toward each other. It was a major turn off to me. It wasn't an occasional curse word or drug spazz for shock effect, to me, the whole movie was suicidal. *_


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Very dialogue driven flick with no real coherent purpose.  What it was, was a collection of awesome quotables, most notably those of Sam Jackson and the often overlooked Ving Rhames.

"I'm prepared to scour the earth for that motherf*#%er.  If Butch goes to Indochina, I want a n*gga waiting in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his @$$." - Ving Rhames as Marsellus Wallace 

Classic.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the foot fetish....
> 
> 
> but pulp fiction is a great flick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children.
> 
> 
> And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samuel L Jackson was so good in that role.
Click to expand...

He usually is pretty good but he seemed born for that role.  Excellent performance!


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> i tried to watch hostel .....couldnt do it...stopped when they began to cut off her toes.....
> 
> pulp fiction crossed all lines.....i liked that


I watched about half of that _Hostel_ movie and gave it the thumb.  Now I see there is a sequel.  Those are very perverse movies because they appeal to sadism.

Pulp fiction is art.


----------



## Unkotare

Pulp fiction is self-indulgent crap, like all of your posts here.


----------



## editec

I think first and foremost its about entertaining an audience with a tale about bad people doing bad things to each other.

I don't relly think it has an underlying theme much deeper than that.


Great movie, very entertaining, but that's about it.


----------



## Iridescence

It gives some insight, I suppose, to certain lifestyles that some of us would have little to no clue about, otherwise.


----------



## HUGGY

Iridescence said:


> _*What is this movie about?
> 
> Hubby says it is about mobs and hitmen.... I say it's about more... but about drugs especially. Anyone else care to chime in?
> *_



*Pulp Fiction 
*

The value of a tasty cheeseburger and an occasional religious sermon...just before you die.


----------



## uscitizen

It is a chick flick.


----------



## Iridescence

Hahahahahaha... and now I better understand why television usually bores me to pieces... unless, of course, I am looking for something specific.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Haha, gotta agree with Editec on this one.  There's nothing particularly profound, intellectually or philosophically, that Tarantino was saying with Pulp Fiction as a film, even though a few of the conversations within the movie were dealing with topics in a manner that, compared to dialogue in most flicks, is fairly heady (the foot fetish thing for example).  The sequence of events and style of filming, though, didn't seem to have any particular coherent point at all.  Tarantino's movie making style in general (his filming tactics and the way he weaves complex stories non-chronologically and the way he separates his movies into labelled sections that seem like they might be more at home in a college art-house than a Regal Theaters franchise) tends to give his movies the appearance of artistic profundity despite a general lack thereof.  

At any rate, the guy's specialty seems to be those drawn out dialogues, and they're usually witty and, in my opinion, highly entertaining.  Also, the casting and coaching has to be on point, because the acting in his flicks is always top notch.  He uses a lot of guys that aren't the currently insanely popular A list stars, but have solid acting chops or at least mannerisms that line up beautifully with their character parts.  Other than the Kill Bill's (Good God watching Uma Thurman try to pull off the tough chick role was EXCRUTIATING), I've never watched a Tarantino flick that I didn't enjoy thoroughly.


----------



## MikeK

The objective of theater is to stimulate the imagination, which can be done either tastefully or crudely.  There is no philosophical point to be made in Pulp Fiction.  Its only purpose is to provide a stimulating relief from the mundane reality of ordinary daily life in civilized society (I'm sure soldiers serving in combat zones would be bored by such movies).  

Pulp fiction is a lot of attractive, pretty good actors engaging in interestingly unusual and uniquely violent activities.  My only comment about that movie is it was very well done and thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Mr Natural

Bring out the Gimp.


----------

